# Species and their personalities



## Scarred Eyes (May 12, 2009)

Well Im not sure if there is a topic on this because i didn't find one, BUT! My question is: Is there a site or discussion on species and their associations as far as personalities. I have been looking around and listening to different podcasts and have found that a general consensus thats Foxes are more sexualy orientated, and cats are the cuddy ones they just don't get much actions. Dragons are crazy. So, is there an actual database for this, or if not, give me you insights or observations about this and I can compile. Thanks, Scarred.

Species personalities:
Fox: hyper, very social,clever, smart, and are known for shrewd humor
Cats: Interested in alot of physical contact, emotional, can be both subdued and extroverted.
Hyenas: Gender neutral, mainly brutal, messy, social, clever
Tigers: independent.
Birds: energetic, childish, alert, curious, quick-thinking.
Dogs: Playful, fun, innocent, loyal, friendly.
Owls: smart and bookish, introverted, territoriality, powerful femininity 
Rats: problem solvers, hard working
Weasels: backstabbing, manipulative, users, kniving, thieving, and promiscuous.
Lions: honourable and regal 
Snakes: Mellow, quiet, a leader, solitary, clever.
Monkeys: Curious, lovable, clumsy, carefree.
Coyote: Social, adaptable, Can be opportunistic, Loyal, Fast learner, survivalist, Communicator.
Wolf: Beautiful, independent, loners, loyal
Maned wolf: Introverted, communicative, strange looking, picky, has healthy eating habits
Penguin: Calm, Cool, Friendly, Warm Inside, Patient
Dragons: Crazy, hoarders, easy to fool(see hobbit), one side-either very good or very evil


As this goes on and more in depth, expect to see many changes if you see anything you don't like or want to add/change let me know. I have removed fetishes.


----------



## Gavrill (May 12, 2009)

There isn't that I know of, but you could start a discussion here if you want. :]


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 12, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> There isn't that I know of, but you could start a discussion here if you want. :]


 Allright then, do you have a observation or insight for me?


----------



## Gavrill (May 12, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Allright then, do you have a observation or insight for me?


Well, I like hyenas because they're gender neutral although they're messy and brutal, they're also very social and clever. That's why my main fursona is a hyena-tiger. It's got everything except the social nature of a hyena. Instead it's independent, like a tiger.


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 12, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Well, I like hyenas because they're gender neutral although they're messy and brutal, they're also very social and clever. That's why my main fursona is a hyena-tiger. It's got everything except the social nature of a hyena. Instead it's independent, like a tiger.


 Well lets spread out from here, what about birds, dogs, snakes, monkeys, and all those others.


----------



## Gavrill (May 12, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Well lets spread out from here, what about birds, dogs, snakes, monkeys, and all those others.


Hm, let's see.

Birds -- energetic, childish, alert, curious, quick-thinking.
Dogs -- Playful, fun, innocent, loyal, friendly.
Snakes -- Mellow, quiet, a leader, solitary, clever.
Monkeys -- Curious, lovable, clumsy, carefree.

What do you think? :3


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 12, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Hm, let's see.
> 
> Birds -- energetic, childish, alert, curious, quick-thinking.
> Dogs -- Playful, fun, innocent, loyal, friendly.
> ...


 good addition, but aren't snakes vorefeinds?


----------



## Gavrill (May 12, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> good addition, but aren't snakes vorefeinds?


I tend not to think of fetishes when describing animals. ^^;


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 12, 2009)

If anyone wants to add anything, go ahead and give the species and whatnot.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 12, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> good addition, but aren't snakes vorefeinds?


damn idiot who thinks that *facepalms*


----------



## krisCrash (May 12, 2009)

vore_fiends_ you mean?

I don't find -spotted- hyenas neutral, I find them manly and aggressive. But animals don't waste time on effeminacy after all.. most females out there can fight.

Owls, smart and bookish, that one is obvious.
Rats; problem solvers, hard working
Lions: honourable and regal


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 12, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> damn idiot who thinks that *facepalms*


 sorry past experiences, and almost getting eaten by one gave me that veiw.


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 12, 2009)

Could this be used as a guide for people who are trying to find their fursona?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 12, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> sorry past experiences, and almost getting eaten by one gave me that veiw.


just irked when furs think any reptile or scalie are vore fans, and sadly the ones who arent are not seen cause of the ones who are


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 12, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> just irked when furs think any reptile or scalie are vore fans, and sadly the ones who arent are not seen cause of the ones who are


 so reptile holocaust?


----------



## Marie (May 12, 2009)

So that's why everyone calls me an Owl. :<


----------



## Gavrill (May 12, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> I don't find -spotted- hyenas neutral, I find them manly and aggressive. But animals don't waste time on effeminacy after all.. most females out there can fight.


Gender neutral? As compared to humans, I mean.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 12, 2009)

and I highly believe removal of "Highest interest in yiff" for foxes please, reasearch show thats not true no more


----------



## Ozriel (May 12, 2009)

I second Corp's motion to remove "Yiff"..


Coyote-->Social, adaptable, Can be opportunistic, Loyal, Fast learner, survivalist, Communicator.
Maned wolf--> Introverted, communicative, strange looking, picky, has healthy eating habits


----------



## Verin Asper (May 12, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Could this be used as a guide for people who are trying to find their fursona?


If so this would have to be just the general audience, and no sex/fetish related


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 12, 2009)

Let's talk about different human races and their personalities instead.

I think black people are lazy, asian people are smart and white people are fat. :V

Cause every example of an animal species behaves exactly like it's stupid stereotypes, right?


----------



## Modern Chimera (May 12, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Could this be used as a guide for people who are trying to find their fursona?



I suppose so, but remember that we're anthropomorphizing a lot here and none of it is objective. For example, I perceive owls as being entirely different from what was posted here (bookish? Not to me). So if I choose an owl fursona, it means something different to me (territoriality, powerful femininity).

I guess I'm just reminding you that these ideas are interpretations and not set in stone. Don't think that all lions are honorable and regal.


----------



## Lyrihl (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure about a generalization, but as far as I know wolves are cool-headed, thoughtful, and quick to leave a comment (vocal).

there's no true generalization of any species, as each animal has their own personality, likes, dislikes, habits, and mind.


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Fox: high intrest in yiff, hyper, very social.



Guess I'm in the wrong species. :T


----------



## Zseliq (May 12, 2009)

Wolves- Beautiful, independent, loners, loyal


----------



## foxmusk (May 12, 2009)

Weasel personalities are closely related to badgers and skunks, and are suave and disarmingly charming. With their quick minds and lithe physiques, they might appear to be promising companions, but are notorious for the Machiavellian streak that underscores their personalities. Their behavior is motivated by the fact that it is one of the world's smallest carnivores, and while lions  and wolves may be able to afford a direct approach in acquiring resources, the smaller personality of the weasel requires more devious tactics. Its survival strategy is based on the manipulation of others and it uses its charm as its chief weapon.

Weasels lack the emotional and spiritual maturity found in the larger carnivores. They are masters of chaos and their above average intelligence allows them to think quite well on their feet. Weasels are attracted to unorthodox environments. Their quick minds are able to take advantage of rapidly changing situations and they'll always emerge with more than their fair share of the booty. They share the same ambitious streak as their cousins the beaver, but their distaste for hard work has them behaving more like their skunk relatives who also resort to chicanery.

They have an uncanny knack of sensing weakness in others and they'll often team up with more successful animal personalities, gaining their trust and then milking them for all they're worth. These relationships are completely one sided. Taking what they need, they soon scuttle off to prey on their next victim. As lawyers, they are the essence of what is wrong with the justice system. Interested only in filling their own pockets, they can be seen on late night TV touting their personal injury services.

Sex is an escape for the weasel that frequently indulges in quick wild fixes, and although it has no shortage of willing partners, it favors connections with its favorite targets: badgers, prairie dogs, and wild cats. The weasel lover is earnest and attentive, with an uncanny ability to make its partner feel as though he or she was the only person in the world. Its appealing shyness and disarming vulnerability heightens the illusion. But, since honesty is an obstacle to its quest for sex, most partners remain unaware of this rascal's true intentions until they've met its wife and kids.

It's impossible to get a straight answer out of a weasel for it simply does not have the inclination to deal with difficult issues, sidestepping them with typical weasel agility. Occasionally though -- in a rush of blood -- it will reveal a fleeting insight into its heart. But out of fear of exposing its true motives, it quickly clams up and regains control.   

http://www.animalinyou.com/Weasel.htm

just change "weasel" to your species.

i'm a bad species  <3


----------



## Liam (May 12, 2009)

http://www.animalinyou.com/what.htm
This may be more useful for navigation.


http://www.animalinyou.com/snake.htm
Why so much hate?


----------



## Shadow (May 12, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> [text]
> Fox: high intrest in yiff, hyper, very social.
> [text]



While some of us are social and have a reservoir of energy, watch it with which sect you define.  With the "yiff" part that is the definition, as one has said, of a nu-fox.

Old foxes are clever, smart, and are known for shrewd humor. And for others like me, there's a reason the saying "crazy like a fox" is still around.


----------



## Liam (May 12, 2009)

Also, would this help?
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Dragon#Draconic_character_traits


----------



## Modern Chimera (May 12, 2009)

LOL, Psychweasel, I got weasel as a result as well!

Actually... badger makes a lot of sense for my personality... huh.


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 13, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> Weasel personalities are closely related to badgers and skunks, and are suave and disarmingly charming. With their quick minds and lithe physiques, they might appear to be promising companions, but are notorious for the Machiavellian streak that underscores their personalities. Their behavior is motivated by the fact that it is one of the world's smallest carnivores, and while lions and wolves may be able to afford a direct approach in acquiring resources, the smaller personality of the weasel requires more devious tactics. Its survival strategy is based on the manipulation of others and it uses its charm as its chief weapon.
> 
> Weasels lack the emotional and spiritual maturity found in the larger carnivores. They are masters of chaos and their above average intelligence allows them to think quite well on their feet. Weasels are attracted to unorthodox environments. Their quick minds are able to take advantage of rapidly changing situations and they'll always emerge with more than their fair share of the booty. They share the same ambitious streak as their cousins the beaver, but their distaste for hard work has them behaving more like their skunk relatives who also resort to chicanery.
> 
> ...


 Do you think you could condense this down into decriptive words?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 13, 2009)

hmmm well that site explains why I enjoy mixing Wolves with Reptiles so much


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 13, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> hmmm well that site explains why I enjoy mixing Wolves with Reptiles so much


 hurm?


----------



## Brazen (May 13, 2009)

This should help as well
http://www.somethingawful.com/d/comedy-goldmine/illustrated-animal-bestiary.php


----------



## foxmusk (May 13, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Do you think you could condense this down into decriptive words?



backstabbing, manipulative, gets what they want using any means possible, will twist others to get favors, kniving, thieving, and yet oh-so-sexable.


----------



## Irreverent (May 13, 2009)

*http://www.animalinyou.com/otter.htm*


> Otters are petite, engaging creatures overflowing with positive energy. Intelligent and bright, they are also popular and eminently lovable and displaying the highly developed social skills that typify the small carnivores. So, otters mix easily with a wide range of animal personalities.



Interestingly, a group of otters is called a "prank" as in "a prank of otters."  

And FAF has a bunch of Otters for mods.  Co-incidence?  I think not! :razz:


----------



## Whitenoise (May 13, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Well Im not sure if there is a topic on this because i didn't find one, BUT! My question is: Is there a site or discussion on species and their associations as far as personalities. I have been looking around and listening to different podcasts and have found that a general consensus thats Foxes are more sexualy orientated, and cats are the cuddy ones they just don't get much actions. Dragons are crazy. So, is there an actual database for this, or if not, give me you insights or observations about this and I can compile. Thanks, Scarred.
> 
> Species personalities:
> Fox: Cum guzzling gutter sluts.
> ...



Fixed :V .


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 13, 2009)

HAHAHA! Amazing!


----------



## Verin Asper (May 13, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> *http://www.animalinyou.com/otter.htm*
> 
> Interestingly, a group of otters is called a "prank" as in "a prank of otters."
> 
> And FAF has a bunch of Otters for mods.  Co-incidence?  I think not! :razz:


...its cause of that idiot Otter fad -.-


----------



## Liam (May 13, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> *http://www.animalinyou.com/otter.htm*
> 
> Interestingly, a group of otters is called a "prank" as in "a prank of otters."
> 
> And FAF has a bunch of Otters for mods.  Co-incidence?  I think not! :razz:


Yeah considering FAF is hosted in Canada, and most if not all (I am really guessing here) mods are Canadians, and since canadian furs have a higher tendency to be otters...

Also:
Dragons:
Dragons like tea.
Dragons don't exist.


----------



## Liam (May 13, 2009)

http://www.animalinyou.com/Otter.htm
*Careers and Hobbies* 
[SIZE=-1]Engineering                 Pro          Sport[/SIZE] 
        [SIZE=-1]Medical                       Design[/SIZE] 
        [SIZE=-1]Computers                  Mathematics[/SIZE]   [SIZE=-1]Surfing the          Web          Swimming[/SIZE] 
        [SIZE=-1]Cuddling                     Reading[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=-1]...Lazy? Let's just say      easily distracted....[/SIZE]
...[SIZE=-1]But when an      otter gets focused on a problem, it's keen intelligence rises to the      challenge and it will not give up until the nut is cracked....  How did you know about the times I had to get out of bed at 1 in the morning to solve a probability problem that I randomly came up with?
...[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] they would rather accept lower pay than risk      confrontations in their workplace....
... [/SIZE][SIZE=-1] are attracted those      creative enough to fulfill their sexual appetites.... what??
... [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]otters      hate criticism. It's not that they don't believe there's room for      improvement -- it's just that they tend to confuse criticism with rejection...

Why must it be so complicated?
[/SIZE]


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Wolves- Beautiful, independent, loners, loyal



I wouldn't exactly call them "Loners". or independent.
Wolves (furries) are highly social, Team players, and comminicative.


----------



## KitXune (May 13, 2009)

According to that "animal in you" test, I'm a mouse, a snake or a mole, but reading the fox page, I found myself relating to a lot of what it said.  I'll check the mouse, snake and mole pages and see what I think of them.  (I get the feeling I'm misjudging myself and incorrectly answering a lot of the questions in that quiz.)

RE-EDIT: oh, never mind, I'm pretty much just a fox.

http://www.animalinyou.com/fox.htm


----------



## Icky (May 13, 2009)

Hey, look! Im disagreeing again!


Scarred Eyes said:


> Birds: energetic, childish, alert, curious, quick-thinking.


Mostly true for me, but I dont think I really act childish most times. And from those Ive encountered, birds usually have huge egos.

On that "animal in you" test, I got warthog or gorilla.
Im vaguely offended.


----------



## Slade (May 13, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Cats: Interested in alot of physical contact, emotional,


LIES. I am nothing of the sort.


Scarred Eyes said:


> ...can be both subdued and extroverted.


Yeah, that's about right.


----------



## Modern Chimera (May 13, 2009)

Brazen said:


> This should help as well
> http://www.somethingawful.com/d/comedy-goldmine/illustrated-animal-bestiary.php



Hello, new avatar.


----------



## Liam (May 13, 2009)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey, look! Im disagreeing again!
> 
> Mostly true for me, but I dont think I really act childish most times. And from those Ive encountered, birds usually have huge egos.
> 
> ...


Birds have huge egos?  Is that so?  I've never heard that.
Also, snakes are uncommon.


----------



## Miles_Rose (May 13, 2009)

You need Otter up there. Water-lover would be a good characteristic :3


----------



## Icky (May 13, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> Birds have huge egos? Is that so? I've never heard that.


Have you ever seen a group of avians try to decide which species is better? 

Just read some comments on avian art on FA, you'll see eventually.


----------



## Liam (May 13, 2009)

So the otter is a good match.  I was just put off by the coincidence that I really want to move to Canada.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 13, 2009)

This is ridiculous, the animals furries choose to represent them has nothing to so with personality and everything to do with which animal they have the biggest hard on for. That's why you never see ugly animals like hippos or warthogs, and why so many social rejects pick wolves and then pretend it's because wolves are solitary and full of angst even though wolves are very social animals and lone wolves die in the wild. 

None of you picked the animal you picked because you relate to it, that's why the quiz is coming up with different answers, and rather than rethinking your fursona, you're just going take the test over and over again lying more and more each time until you get the animal who's dick you like the most :V .


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 13, 2009)

I often see furries attempt to justify how they relate to the species they chose for their fursona.  Often making long winded discriptions based purely on stereotypes about the species and how they feel for or relate to the animal based on this.

It's like watching a pack of children attempt to 'meaningfully' justify why they like firetrucks, saying things like 'I feel for the fire truck because it represents the protector of our homes and buisnesses.' all because they think it'd be lame if they just said 'Cause flashing lights are COOL! '

Ya know what?  Flashing lights, sirens and hoses ARE cool and that's why fire trucks are cool.  There's no shame in choosing an animal for a character with no other justification than 'I thought it was cool!'.


----------



## Shindo (May 13, 2009)

martens: soooper cute


----------



## Sam (May 13, 2009)

I got a "You may be a Zebra or a Lion."

"You may also be an Eagle."


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 14, 2009)

epic spagetti


----------



## Verin Asper (May 14, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> This is ridiculous, the animals furries choose to represent them has nothing to so with personality and everything to do with which animal they have the biggest hard on for. That's why you never see ugly animals like hippos or warthogs, and why so many social rejects pick wolves and then pretend it's because wolves are solitary and full of angst even though wolves are very social animals and lone wolves die in the wild.
> 
> None of you picked the animal you picked because you relate to it, that's why the quiz is coming up with different answers, and rather than rethinking your fursona, you're just going take the test over and over again lying more and more each time until you get the animal who's dick you like the most :V .


oh shut it WhiteNoise, we dont need ya truth telling today, go bother some furs about  how they wish to be furs


----------



## Isen (May 14, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> stuff


What's this?!  A reasonable person on _my_ internets?


----------



## Leostale (May 14, 2009)

Penguin - Calm, Cool, Friendly, Warm Inside, Patient


----------



## MattyK (May 14, 2009)

Wat about Pangolins? :|


----------



## Shadow (May 14, 2009)

Well, I got the fox on my first try. |D


----------



## Irreverent (May 14, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> ...its cause of that idiot Otter fad -.-



Actually, all of the Otter-mods were otters before the fad. 

I think it speaks more to the social, gregarious aspects of Otter personality.  With possible elements of masochism. 



Whitenoise said:


> This is ridiculous, the animals furries choose to represent them has nothing to so with personality and everything to do with which animal they have the biggest hard on for.



No doubt there is an element of this, as well as an element of  "what the cool kids are doing" factor too.  But correlation doesn't always mean causation, some are picking their fursona on more than just these two elements.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 14, 2009)

I'd be the first to admit quite a few of those those are wrong.

Wolves are the social ones, not foxes. Foxes are the independent ones, not wolves. Those are just examples. You might look at the actual behavior of the actual animal, instead of the bastard pretend associations furries come up with.

Also monkey's should not be clumsy.


----------



## Liam (May 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'd be the first to admit quite a few of those those are wrong.
> 
> Wolves are the social ones, not foxes. Foxes are the independent ones, not wolves. Those are just examples. You might look at the actual behavior of the actual animal, instead of the bastard pretend associations furries come up with.
> 
> Also monkey's should not be clumsy.


Corvidae are intelligent and quick to improvise.
Dogs are loyal to a fault.


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> Corvidae are intelligent and quick to improvise.
> Dogs are loyal to a fault.



Yep. Cunning as a Crow.


----------



## KitXune (May 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'd be the first to admit quite a few of those those are wrong.
> 
> Wolves are the social ones, not foxes. Foxes are the independent ones, not wolves. Those are just examples. You might look at the actual behavior of the actual animal, instead of the bastard pretend associations furries come up with.
> 
> Also monkey's should not be clumsy.



Yeah, I was going to mention that, but I got distracted by the "animal in you" thing, and ended up talking about that instead.  =P


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (May 15, 2009)

Dracokon brings up a very interesting point here, cause i've noticed a lot of dragons tend be "arrogant pompous pricks" as well. I can think of a specific one but I won't mention names, although he might show up here eventually. I'm not saying all dragons are pricks, just seems they follow a trend.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 15, 2009)

Dracokon said:


> While I was at Further Confusion I went to a couple of parties and made the acquaintance of someone who frequently speaks on Anthrocon's writing panels (I was a speaker at FC's writing panels which is why we were geeking it up in the first place). I can't remember his name which pains me and makes me feel like a douche but he was incredibly well educated (and I believe his fursona was a cat).
> 
> About halfway through our discussion he simply said "you're amazing Dracokon, really" to which I asked why. He said "I haven't talked to any dragons before who weren't arrogant pompous pricks... and I've talked to a lot."
> 
> ...



Well, I look at it this way when it comes to dragon furs. Most "Dragons" should have the fursona revoked from them, and replaced with cowardly lion. They are a disgrace to the mythos, and they don't reflect the critter at all. They use it as an excuse to act big and bad in the internet, or in real life.

I've met a fair few though who are not like that. I appreciate those individuals, who are "Dragon" furs after a great deal of thought and not because "Well it looks cool" or "I want an excuse to be a prick so I can make up for low self-esteem."

EDIT: Wait...what did you mean by "you're a zoo"?

..

If you are a zoophile gtfo out of our fandom.


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (May 15, 2009)

Your an example of the good dragons and a representation of how dragons are and should be. I can think of an awesome example of how a dragon should be... Draco from Dragonheart, among the best movies ever made. I agree with what you say and how all the furs who are also pricks always seem to choose a dragon.

Also Dracokon prolly is exactly that, as there's more of them then you might think.


----------



## Aura (May 15, 2009)

Well this certainly explains why I can't figure out my true fersona. I fit the idea of wolves, foxes and cats @.@

Gah! I'm still trying to find a good mix between the 3 to fit into one fersona.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 15, 2009)

Squirrel-Inteligent, sociable, easy to train.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 15, 2009)

SirrocoTheServal said:


> Your an example of the good dragons and a representation of how dragons are and should be. I can think of an awesome example of how a dragon should be... Draco from Dragonheart, among the best movies ever made. I agree with what you say and how all the furs who are also pricks always seem to choose a dragon.
> 
> Also Dracokon prolly is exactly that, as there's more of them then you might think.



What the "You are an example of a good dragon" directed at me?

Moving on...I can think of plenty of animals that someone can pick if they just want to be a prick. Male Lion, is one them. They are assholes as per the animal world. They are lazy, only getting up to fight when their territory/females/source to be laid is threatened...at least once they settle down. Before that though they are still assholes. Displacing other males, and killing cubs. That's nature for you but...

Then you have the Tasmanian Tiger...the Hyena and Ring Tailed Lemurs (these two are run by bitches, literally). Maybe one could choose Spider? Badger? All these animals have mean prick streaks if you anthropomorphize their behaviors. I mean, the male croc can have a mean streak, and the female one is "Touch my babies when I am near and I kill you!" Sometimes males can be that way too, every once in a while they will respond to a baby in distress and snap the neck of the distressor.
..

Zoophiles /=/ Furry Fandom.
That's all I'm going to say on that.


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (May 16, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> What the "You are an example of a good dragon" directed at me?
> 
> Moving on...I can think of plenty of animals that someone can pick if they just want to be a prick. Male Lion, is one them. They are assholes as per the animal world. They are lazy, only getting up to fight when their territory/females/source to be laid is threatened...at least once they settle down. Before that though they are still assholes. Displacing other males, and killing cubs. That's nature for you but...
> 
> ...



Exactly so then why do the assholes of the fandom always seem to choose the dragon over your examples, as dragons are meant to be seen as an honored creature with morals to follow.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 16, 2009)

SirrocoTheServal said:


> Exactly so then why do the assholes of the fandom always seem to choose the dragon over your examples, as dragons are meant to be seen as an honored creature with morals to follow.



I don't know...I think it's a power thing. That and a pride thing. Also an arrogance thing. Also a "I want to feel like a dragon looking down on a puny knight thing"...or perhaps it is just a "I"m going to choose my favorite animal or critter to represent me in the fur fandom and put absolutely zero thought into it, therefore the creature I pick reflects me in no way at all."

Over half our foxes are not fox like, and most of our wolves don't even remotely resemble them. So it is not as though odds are going to be greater we'll get better examples of humans using the dragon as their persona.

Really though, if you stop to think about it there are at least three different archetypes for the dragon, east, west, and then SA(South American, Aztec version).

With the east it breaks down into different types and so it does in the west. Not all of them are "power" creatures if that makes sense? But of course asking furfags to stop and think about it is too much considering they almost always fuck up on trying to draw dragons. They pay no attention to mythology, like that digbat Stephanie Meyer and her bastardization of Vampires. Although the similarity is there between that digbat and most dragon furs....they use the thing they bastardize as a way to cream their pants. People use dragons as nothing more than sex toys, or a source for sexual fantasy...

I want to know, who the hell decided what dragon cock looks like?!?!? Serously...


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 16, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> This is ridiculous, the animals furries choose to represent them has nothing to so with personality and everything to do with which animal they have the biggest hard on for. That's why you never see ugly animals like hippos or warthogs, and why so many social rejects pick wolves and then pretend it's because wolves are solitary and full of angst even though wolves are very social animals and lone wolves die in the wild.
> 
> None of you picked the animal you picked because you relate to it, that's why the quiz is coming up with different answers, and rather than rethinking your fursona, you're just going take the test over and over again lying more and more each time until you get the animal who's dick you like the most :V .



Unfortunately, no matter how much everybody will deny this and flat out argue over it, it's true for alot of furries. Let's just not acknowledge it (not sarcastic, seriously)

I happened to get Prarie dog on the quiz or something, I don't even know what that is.


----------



## Shadowwolf (May 16, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Fox: hyper, very social,clever, smart, and are known for shrewd humor
> Cats: Interested in alot of physical contact, emotional, can be both subdued and extroverted.
> Hyenas: Gender neutral, mainly brutal, messy, social, clever
> Tigers: independent.
> ...



I see many problems with this list, lets start with 'Cats.' I hope you mean simply house cats, because cats in general are not a physical animal at all (excluding lions, who travel together in family groups). All others are primarily loners, getting together only to mate with other another (bachelor groups do not count, most animals have histories of these).


Lion - The lion community is a sexist one. The females do all the work, but all they get in return is rape from some big ol' male with a poofy mane. And if Mr. Fancy Haircut gets run out of the territory by a stronger male, all of the females with cubs get their cubs murdered, and then the females are raped again by the new successor. ...How is this honorable again? 

Snakes - how can something be solitary and be a good leader at the same time? Snakes are by far some of the most introverted animals you could come across. They are excellent hiders, and once you do find them they either try to slither away, or try to make YOU go away by coiling up and hissing/rattling. 
They want nothing to do with others unless it's cold and they need to huddle throughout the winter, or they want to breed. They would make horrible leaders because of their incredibly simplistic minds and indifference to anything that doesn't relate to them. They care of nothing except to gain the most simplest of pleasures: food, water, heat, and sometimes reproduction. 
Snakes, like most reptiles, can live a very long time, and to humans, age often represents wisdom (which may spark them to think that snakes would make great leaders), but the whole reason snakes live so long in the first place is because they are masters of preserving energy and NOT MEDDLING with other animals. They don't bother themselves with the rest of the world and are perfectly content to lay under a log for days, just waiting for something small and furry to come to _them_. This laziness does not translate into leader-like behavior at all, if you ask me.

Wolves - I don't think I'm the first one here to correct you when you say wolves are loners. Being canines, wolves crave and thrive on contact. They need others. Without others, they would, and often do, die. Wolves travel in family (sometimes larger) groups, and every hour of their day is filled with licking, nuzzling, wrestling, chasing, bumping against and biting on one another. Whether submissive or dominant, wolves are always touching *and not in the sexual way*. Wolves simply are what they are, and that is very physical. 
In addition, life in the wild is hard for a wolf. Chasing animals that are faster, bigger, and stronger than them, day after day after day, can take its obvious toll. Wolves in the wild do not live nearly as long as your pampered Labrador curled up at your feet. Because of these ridiculous odds, wolves need to band together to bring down enough food for everyone. A wolf is anything but independent. They rely on the strengths of everyone in the pack. Sick wolves rely on younger, stronger wolves to take down the majority of prey, while stronger wolves may rely on older wolves to watch the pups while they are away. *No wolf is an island.*

Dragons - Since dragons are mythical critters, I will not say much on this (they can technically be envisioned pretty much how anyone wants them to be seen), but I will say that, if they are ANYTHING, they are certainly *not* easy to fool. If you have read The Hobbit you will find that Smaug was not only distrusting of Bilbo the entire time the two talked, but he revealed nothing to Bilbo that Bilbo didn't already know of (the dragon's weak spot, for instance). Bilbo did not even intentionally aid in Smaug's demise, it was a *bird* that had overheard the talking of the hobbit and the dwarves on the mountain, that alerted some random townsmen of the soft spot in the dragon's breast. If dragons are 'easily' anything, it would be easily flattered. This is not to say that dragons can NOT be tricked. On the contrary. It just isn't easy. Dragons are clever, vindictive, have terrible anger issues, and egos the size of Africa.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 16, 2009)

Shadowwolf said:


> I see many problems with this list, lets start with 'Cats.' I hope you mean simply house cats, because cats in general are not a physical animal at all (excluding lions, who travel together in family groups). All others are primarily loners, getting together only to mate with other another (bachelor groups do not count, most animals have histories of these).
> 
> 
> Lion - The lion community is a sexist one. The females do all the work, but all they get in return is rape from some big ol' male with a poofy mane. And if Mr. Fancy Haircut gets run out of the territory by a stronger male, all of the females with cubs get their cubs murdered, and then the females are raped again by the new successor. ...How is this honorable again?
> ...



I agree with ya. It also confused me, wolves can't be independant and loners when they go around in "Packs" with an alpha wolf. If people wan't to add to this thread or start such thread it pays to research an animals behaviour first.


----------



## Ikrit (May 16, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Species personalities:
> Fox: Cum guzzling gutter sluts.
> Cats: Lazy stuck up sluts.
> Hyenas: Tranny sluts.
> ...


i won! perfect match!


----------



## Shadow (May 16, 2009)

I seem to remember my friend, being the wolf that he is, having a pack mentality. He's always most comfortable in groups/with his friends.


----------



## Ozriel (May 18, 2009)

Shadowwolf said:


> I see many problems with this list, lets start with 'Cats.' I hope you mean simply house cats, because cats in general are not a physical animal at all (excluding lions, who travel together in family groups). All others are primarily loners, getting together only to mate with other another (bachelor groups do not count, most animals have histories of these).
> 
> 
> Lion - The lion community is a sexist one. The females do all the work, but all they get in return is rape from some big ol' male with a poofy mane. And if Mr. Fancy Haircut gets run out of the territory by a stronger male, all of the females with cubs get their cubs murdered, and then the females are raped again by the new successor. ...How is this honorable again?
> ...




Agreed.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 18, 2009)

Out of personal looks and experience from meeting fellow cows...

Cattle - calm, cool headed, lazy, easy going, level headed, slow, physical


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 18, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Fox: Cum guzzling gutter sluts.
> Fixed :V .


Thanks this one matches me much better!


----------



## Kao (May 19, 2009)

I think you forgot the very intelligent part of dragons and the adventurous aspect


----------



## Whitenoise (May 19, 2009)

Kao said:


> I think you forgot the very intelligent part of dragons and the adventurous aspect



That's because it doesn't exist. Spending everyday parked in front of one's computer desperately trying to convince the internet that one is not a pathetic loser whilst screaming at one's aging mother because she bought one the wrong brand of hot pockets and doesn't have enough money to buy one all the overpriced dragon porn commissions one wants is probably about the least intelligent and adventurous thing a person can do :V .


----------



## Kao (May 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> That's because it doesn't exist. Spending everyday parked in front of your computer desperately trying to convince the internet that you aren't a pathetic loser whilst screaming at your aging mother because she bought you the wrong brand of hot pockets and doesn't have enough money to buy you all the overpriced dragon porn commissions you want is probably about the least intelligent and adventurous thing a person can do :V .



Now what the FUCK brought that on? You obviously know nothing about me namely the fact that I don't live at home and certainly don't buy anthro porn.. So shut the fuck up about things that you don't understand and don't base your assumptions of other people's lives on your own.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 19, 2009)

Kao said:


> Now what the FUCK brought that on? You obviously know nothing about me namely the fact that I don't live at home and certainly don't buy anthro porn.. So shut the fuck up about things that you don't understand and don't base your assumptions of other people's lives on your own.



I was talking about dragons in general, perhaps I shouldn't have used the word you, it was just the easiest way to say it. I'll see about re-wording it posthaste :V .


----------



## Whitenoise (May 19, 2009)

Is that better :V ?


----------



## Kao (May 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I was talking about dragons in general, perhaps I shouldn't have used the word you, it was just the easiest way to say it. I'll see about re-wording it posthaste :V .



You, your..etc.. all refer to the person who your posting to amazingly enough.. Now I'd really appreciate if you didn't lump me in with other people you might of had experience with, maybe try to get to know someone before coming out with stuff like what you wrote earlier?


----------



## MattyK (May 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Is that better :V ?


 
*cough*_Doublepostwhore_*cough*
Sorry, I'm in a Cynical Mood of late.


----------



## Kao (May 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Is that better :V ?



Well its less of a personal attack thats for sure but its still not a good idea to start judging people on their fursona especially as you are offending all people who have a scalie as their fursona not just the person you are talking to.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 19, 2009)

Kao said:


> You, your..etc.. all refer to the person who your posting to amazingly enough.. Now I'd really appreciate if you didn't lump me in with other people you might of had experience with, maybe try to get to know someone before coming out with stuff like what you wrote earlier?



As I said I was not referring to you specifically, that was simply the most natural way to word my example. Terribly sorry for the mix up :V .


----------



## Kao (May 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> As I said I was not referring to you specifically, that was simply the most natural way to word my example. Terribly sorry for the mix up :V .



Pah, and now I have to go out and buy the correct brand of hot pockets as the tesco man brought the wrong ones


----------



## Whitenoise (May 19, 2009)

Kao said:


> Well its less of a personal attack thats for sure but its still not a good idea to start judging people on their fursona especially as you are offending all people who have a scalie as their fursona not just the person you are talking to.



Have you read my previous posts in this thread, or in these forums in general? If so I don't know how you could feel like I'm singling you out, or how that post didn't strike you as the least bit facetious. Generally people only react that negatively to those sorts of absurd accusations when there is a thread of truth to them, and as you've said, this is not the case :V .


----------



## Kao (May 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Have you read my previous posts in this thread, or in these forums in general? If so I don't know how you could feel like I'm singling you out, or how that post didn't strike you as the least bit facetious. Generally people only react that negatively to those sorts of absurd accusations when there is a thread of truth to them, and as you've said, this is not the case :V .



Well tbh, I wrote that before I read your post which was posted around the same time.. You'd be defensive too if you go to college where I do, everyone digs everyone else


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2009)

Since when has "Adventurous" been part of the dragon archetype? I mean, for much of the mythos they can be damn lazy, never moving far from their cul-de-sac. I think you are mixing up the knight with the dragon Kao. The Knight is nothing like the dragon.

Now maybe within mythology some dragons were adventurous but that was an individual specific thing, not species specific. If you are going to pull in traits from a critter you look at the majority, not the minority.


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (May 19, 2009)

Goats: Curious, attention loving, picky, intelligent, can be annoying, kind


----------



## bringerofwin (May 19, 2009)

Guardians: Cold, calculating, opportunistic, survivalist, team players, dry/sarcastic humor, loners/isolationists


----------



## Ikrit (May 19, 2009)

bringerofwin said:


> Guardians: Cold, calculating, opportunistic, survivalist, team players, dry/sarcastic humor, loners/isolationists


no....just no...


----------



## bringerofwin (May 19, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> no....just no...




did YOU take the time to come up with additions to another pre-existing race? "no...just no..."

instead of immediately bashing this, why not tell me whats wrong with it, and perhaps what could make it better!


----------



## Ikrit (May 19, 2009)

k.

what the hell is a guardian :V


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 19, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> k.
> 
> what the hell is a guardian :V


something that guards thing :V


----------



## bringerofwin (May 19, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> k.
> 
> what the hell is a guardian :V




Well, around 1988 a videogame company called Irem published a game called The Guardian Legend for the NES, you play as a being known simply as "The Guardian" no further details are given in the game, so i simply made them up myself from what i could infere. For example, a guardian's "skin" is a single hardened cystal of silicon, and their internal organs are consited of all elements found in groups 1,2, and 14.

I literally came up with this concept like a week ago, and my friend referred me to this website, so for now im just goin with the flow and seeing how all of this turns out.


----------



## Ikrit (May 19, 2009)

bringerofwin said:


> Well, around 1988 a videogame company published a game called The Guardian Legend for the NES, you play as a being known simply as "The Guardian" no further details are given in the game, so i simply made them up myself from what i could infere. For example, a guardian's "skin" is a single hardened cystal of silicon, and their internal organs are consited of all elements found in groups 1,2, and 14.
> 
> I literally came up with this concept like a week ago, and my friend referred me to this website, so for now im just goin with the flow and seeing how all of this turns out.


*head desk*


----------



## bringerofwin (May 19, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> *head desk*




Eh...? Come on dude, i know the concept is completely underdeveloped for now, but do you really believe it's that hopeless?


----------



## Mizuga (May 19, 2009)

Lynx and awesome.


----------



## Ikrit (May 19, 2009)

bringerofwin said:


> Eh...?


exactly :V


----------



## Ikrit (May 19, 2009)

Mizuga said:


> Lynx and awesome.


yes, yes they are. :3

and your avatar is cute


----------



## Mizuga (May 19, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> yes, yes they are. :3
> 
> and your avatar is cute



D'awwwh, thankies! ^^

So is yours!


----------



## Tealie (May 20, 2009)

hmmmm, I don't really think of hyenas as gender nuetral,  females and males have very diffrent stances as far as the real animal goes and as far as some of us furres go aswell.

The girls run the show and make the plans.  The guys let them and go along with the flow.

While hyenas are extremely social, they often brake out in brutal fights and disputes with close relatives, especially siblings, but are very loyal and bound to their friends and more distant relatives such as cousins.

Now as for my personal friendship with Lionheart(a lion furry) it's pretty shaky and all over the place,  for the most part if we have our space we get along, but put us in a car together for a period of time and it gets bad fast.  He's in shape but doesn't neglect his seat infront of the TV, and in front of other people(especially new furres) he becomes a bully and I'm suddenly the subject of every joke, funny story, etc.  It's a daily occurance that he tease me about my height and boast about his in displays of using me as an elbow rest out in public.  

oh and don't even get me started on the food stealing


----------



## Shadow (May 20, 2009)

Tealie said:


> hmmmm, I don't really think of hyenas as *gender neutral,*  females and males have very diffrent stances as far as the real animal goes and as far as some of us furres go aswell.



Your gender says "other."


----------



## Norspe (May 21, 2009)

sefsfx


----------



## MikeWolfcoon (May 22, 2009)

Pretty nice list ya got there :3 I like what ya got for Wolf


----------



## Zrcalo (May 22, 2009)

Chupacabra - sex sex sex sex sex ooh look a squirrel! sex sex sex neopets sex sex sex 4chan.


----------



## Bonzzai (May 23, 2009)

I'm a hyena, not gender neutral. A bit messy at times (hardyhar), very social... and I guess I'd be full of myself if I called myself clever. Maybe that's another hyena trait. Being full of yourself. :B


----------



## Gavrill (May 23, 2009)

Bonzzai said:


> I'm a hyena, not gender neutral. A bit messy at times (hardyhar), very social... and I guess I'd be full of myself if I called myself clever. Maybe that's another hyena trait. Being full of yourself. :B


You'd be right on that last part :V


----------



## Nikolai (May 23, 2009)

Squirrels are generally viewed as hyperactive nutjobs. However, I think there's much more depth to them. Squirrels may be active, but "hyper" isn't necessarily one of the things I'd describe them as. They're also very protective, catious and intelligent, and generally are loners.


----------



## Lipticus (Jun 16, 2009)

What about lizards and other reptiles?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2009)

Lipticus said:


> What about lizards and other reptiles?


One would think that they're very alert, cautious, and primal. That's what I think, at least.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> You'd be right on that last part :V


 Yes, because you're completely Ms. Egotistical .


----------



## Corey W. Greyfox (Jun 16, 2009)

Uhh... I may have just jumped into this, but I feel that I must point out that _foxes _are independent/loners (except for when they find a mate, and also the oh-so-rare "skulk" of foxes)... while _wolves _stay in packs, hence are very sociable compared to foxes (except for the occasional "lone wolf")...

...

Or... am I missing something?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Yes, because you're completely Ms. Egotistical .


The world revolves around me, you didn't know? :V


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Jun 16, 2009)

Aren't owls supposed to be the retards of the bird world? I mean, I saw some nature show a long time ago that was saying how owls aren't as smart as people think they are. How did owls get the rap for being so smart anyways(Perhaps there was an old folk lore that had something to do with it)?
XD


----------



## Kipple (Jun 16, 2009)

Owls are depicted as wise because the Greek goddess of wisdom, Athena, often had an owl perched on her. They are also known for bright eyes, another symbol associated with wisdom and 'knowing.' They ARE, however, profoundly retarded.

Insects have no personality. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> The world revolves around me, you didn't know? :V


 Oh, so it's Shenzicentric.  Does that mean that we all get to make sacrifices to you?


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Corey W. Greyfox said:


> Or... am I missing something?



No, you aren't. Many replies throughout this thread argue to contradict or correct the OP's list, aka all the not-stupid people agree with you


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Oh, so it's Shenzicentric.  Does that mean that we all get to make sacrifices to you?


It depends on what you sacrifice. Puny fruit sacrifices anger Shenzi.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 17, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> werds
> http://www.animalinyou.com/Weasel.htm
> 
> just change "weasel" to your species.
> ...





gulielmus said:


> http://www.animalinyou.com/what.htm
> This may be more useful for navigation.
> 
> 
> ...


You think you get a raw deal?
http://www.animalinyou.com/croc.htm
Woot! Terrorists and serial killers! **


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> It depends on what you sacrifice. Puny fruit sacrifices anger Shenzi.


Hmm, what would an adequate sacrifice be then?  My first born?


----------



## Corey W. Greyfox (Jun 17, 2009)

Shadowwolf said:


> No, you aren't. Many replies throughout this thread argue to contradict or correct the OP's list, aka all the not-stupid people agree with you



Ah, I see... well, it is kind of a common misconception, (although I haven't heard it as frequently heard as the "foxes are _primarily_ known for their _beauty_" one... y'know, as opposed to their brains and cunning)... throughout the years I learned a lot more about different types of canines than I really needed to, and that includes foxes and wolves... (remember kids, no matter HOW much he looks like he WANTS you to give it to him, you should NEVER, EVER give that fox the Hershey bar you're eating!)


----------



## Evolus (Jun 17, 2009)

I once had a friend of mine tell me that "your don't choose your fursona, it chooses you." This is actually incredibly true. After our fursonas are set in stone, it's then that we realize just how much the respective animal characteristics fit us.

I, for example, am a kitty. I'm incredibly cuddly and affectionate, but I have mood swings sometimes for no apparent reason. I'm quite playful, and can be content at home, but every so often I have to get out and do something or I go crazy.

My mate, on the other paw, is a rabbit. In my experience, rabbits are all carefree people with a tendency towards gullibility, and are all known for their heightened sex drive. This fits him to a T. ^_^


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 17, 2009)

Evolus said:


> I once had a friend of mine tell me that "your don't choose your fursona, it chooses you." This is actually incredibly true. After our fursonas are set in stone, it's then that we realize just how much the respective animal characteristics fit us.
> 
> I, for example, am a kitty. I'm incredibly cuddly and affectionate, but I have mood swings sometimes for no apparent reason. I'm quite playful, and can be content at home, but every so often I have to get out and do something or I go crazy.
> *
> My mate, on the other paw, is a rabbit. In my experience, rabbits are all carefree people with a tendency towards gullibility, and are all known for their heightened sex drive.*  This fits him to a T. ^_^



I'm not sure whether to laugh or rage, god dammit furries :[ .


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Hmm, what would an adequate sacrifice be then?  My first born?


Must...resist....pedo joke....


----------



## Evolus (Jun 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm not sure whether to laugh or rage, god dammit furries :[ .



...What did I say to make you want to rage?


----------



## Liam (Jun 17, 2009)

While we are at it, why don't we assign personalities to people of different nationalities?  No?



Scarred Eyes said:


> Well Im not sure if there is a topic on this because i didn't find one, BUT! My question is: Is there a site or discussion on species and their associations as far as personalities. I have been looking around and listening to different podcasts and have found that a general consensus thats Foxes are more sexualy orientated, and cats are the cuddy ones they just don't get much actions. _Dragons are crazy_. So, is there an actual database for this, or if not, give me you insights or observations about this and I can compile. Thanks, Scarred.


All Dragons are crazy?  What kind of crazy?  Crazy maniacal serial killer crazy?  Your odd uncle crazy?  The rebellious teenager who tries to defy the norms crazy?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Must...resist....pedo joke....


 Oh God, YOU STAY AWAY FROM MY FIRST BORN!  I didn't even think of that T_T.  




Evolus said:


> ...What did I say to make you want to rage?


 Probably "on the other paw".


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Evolus said:


> ...What did I say to make you want to rage?



Perhaps the fact that you described the rabbit (a notoriously cautious, delicate creature which is easily frightened and quick to bolt) as a happy-go-lucky animal. Furthermore, their famed desire to procreate is not as unusually enhanced as many would like to think, and is certainly not anything amazing when compared to that of other prey animals.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2009)

Shadowwolf said:


> Perhaps the fact that you described the rabbit (a notoriously cautious, delicate creature which is easily frightened and quick to bolt) as a happy-go-lucky animal. Furthermore, their famed desire to procreate is not as unusually enhanced as many would like to think, and is certainly not anything amazing when compared to that of other prey animals.


 Like Whitenoise cares about that.


----------



## Koray (Jun 18, 2009)

I just took a look at the "wolf" category, and I think, no I know that wolves are social species!!! Here>> http://foxloft.com/store/tagua/pendant/Wolf+Dance


----------



## Evolus (Jun 18, 2009)

Shadowwolf said:


> Perhaps the fact that you described the rabbit (a notoriously cautious, delicate creature which is easily frightened and quick to bolt) as a happy-go-lucky animal. Furthermore, their famed desire to procreate is not as unusually enhanced as many would like to think, and is certainly not anything amazing when compared to that of other prey animals.



That hasn't been what I've observed from rabbit fursonas. But anyway... Dwount says hi. ^_^


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 18, 2009)

Evolus said:


> That hasn't been what I've observed from rabbit fursonas. But anyway... Dwount says hi. ^_^


I think they mean the real animal, not fursonas.


----------



## Carenath (Jun 18, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Dragons are crazy.
> Dragons: Crazy, hoarders, easy to fool(see hobbit), one side-either very good or very evil


I strongly refute this.



Dracokon said:


> About halfway through our discussion he simply said "you're amazing Dracokon, really" to which I asked why. He said "I haven't talked to any dragons before who weren't arrogant pompous pricks... and I've talked to a lot."
> 
> Me personally? My "fursona" (which technically doesn't exist since I'm a *zoo* and not a furry...


Then he must not have met balanced trueblood dragons.

And it's not a wise move to out yourself here, as a zoophile.


----------



## Riptor (Jun 18, 2009)

Most lizards (not counting crocs, dragons or dinos) - Calm, sleepy, and sarcastic, with a very dry sense of humour.

I dunno, that's just the impression I get from looking at them.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 18, 2009)

I dare you to come up with one for chipmunks besides nutty.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 19, 2009)

hrm... :/ I'm a white wolf... but... I act more like a dog I suppose.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 19, 2009)

Carenath said:


> And it's not a wise move to out yourself here, as a zoophile.






Zoophilles in the fandom is like a gay liberal anti-gun convention in Texas. Not a Good idea and it will not end well.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 19, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Zoophilles in the fandom is like a gay liberal anti-gun convention in Texas. Not a Good idea and it will not end well.



either that or a troll.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 19, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> either that or a troll.



Hopefully.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 19, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Hopefully.


true dat..

how ya doin' zeke? I almost didnt recognize you because I got so accustomed to your old avatar.

&B4 thread derailment..

I wonder what the general fandom's opinion is about the personality differences between say.. a dog and a wolf? (more preferrably a noble dog breed, ie; german shepherd instead of say..a chihuahua.)


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I dare you to come up with one for chipmunks besides nutty.



AAAAALVIIIIIIIIINNN


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 19, 2009)

Aden said:


> AAAAALVIIIIIIIIINNN




XD 
1000 internets for you sir.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 21, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Hyenas: Gender neutral, mainly brutal, messy, social, clever.


 
Where does that gender neutral stuff come from?


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 21, 2009)

Communist: Likes the color red, redistributes wealth, social, likes AK-47s, hates America and western society.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 21, 2009)

Let's go through the list, shall I?
*
Fox: hyper, very social,clever, smart, and are known for shrewd humor*

Well, the main fox characters I had were the versions (as of this point assume that I had multiple versions of any character I mention) of Artess and Ed. Artess wasn't social, although whenever she's paired with someone she's the smarter one. 

Ed's a tails knockoff from my childhood that I never disowned.


*Hyenas: Gender neutral, mainly brutal, messy, social, clever*

Hyna's a serial killer. Sometimes a messy one.
*
Tigers: independent.*

Tiger Sharkon... who is a Tiger anthro even though he's technically an anthro shark. He's a hand to hand fighter and somewhat introverted
*
Birds: energetic, childish, alert, curious, quick-thinking.*

Tengu Eagle, as chiviralous, if letcherous eagle anthro.
Overdrive Ostritch: Surfer talk, dude!

Also, in the rp's I had them in, Tengu had the fastest flight speed, while Overdrive had the fastest on foot speed. Both were reploids

*Dogs: Playful, fun, innocent, loyal, friendly.*

Closest I had to a Dog anthro was a werewolf.
*
Monkeys: Curious, lovable, clumsy, carefree.*

There's Moogrowl Comics Ark, who's more laid back and enjoyes working with one of a lycanthrope (who's secretly a herm) and a Bovine Dragon as a boss who gets pissy if you say she's a cow.
*
Wolf: Beautiful, independent, loners, loyal*

The werewolves I had include 2 versions of a character named Rachel, who weren't really beautiful, but somewhat independent due to their outcast nature. And there's Sanoske, who was more of a wolfish man who could turn into a wolf... he like flirting with girls.

*Dragons: Crazy, hoarders, easy to fool(see hobbit), one side-either very good or very evil*

Don't even get me started.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jun 21, 2009)

Most canines are hyper any way.


----------



## Chuint (Jun 21, 2009)

Meerkats- Energetic, Social, Hardworking, Family Oriented, Goal Driven, Lovable

And might I suggest you separate the species list by spaces? And highlight species' names? Would make it a heck of a lot easier to red. 

Also, this is my geekdom talking, it just sort of irks me that in Dragons it says (see hobbit) when the book is called "The Hobbit."


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jun 22, 2009)

*Birds*: and the sun was almost down from the top of the sky.

*Combines:* One day came, and noone knew why. they are robot things that weren't robots with ugly faces and sometimes glowing eyes and slaved people in the city and make the people angry and sad.

*Spy Crabs:* peacefull, slow, unable to see in front of them.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 23, 2009)

Cat - Interested in alot of physical contact, emotional, can be both subdued and extroverted.
Sounds about right.
Draco: You can say that again....
Me: Shut da trap Draco.
Wolf - Beautiful, independent, loners, loyal
Draco:.....
Hyena - Gender neutral, mainly brutal, messy, social, clever
Draco: STALKER
Me: -.-


----------



## Kitshera Aureana (Jun 23, 2009)

Foxes are only considered sexually oriented, because furries don't get sex enough and it just so happens everyone loves foxes.

Honestly if anything should be considered overly sexual, I'd place either a Dolphin or a rabbit into that catagory.  Rabbits just reproduce far too much to not be considered so.


----------



## kjmars63 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dude, like where am I on there man?


----------



## krisCrash (Jun 23, 2009)

kjmars63 said:


> Dude, like where am I on there man?


roos are considered bouncy and clumsy

no, I made that up :3

I've never heard any real conceptual feeling of marsupial personalities because we don't know them from children's tales. Yes, koalas are (actually) docile and stupid, and the Tasmanian devil we know from Looney Toons to be crazy and a glutton. I guess many of them we understand from their evolutionary parallels in the placental mammal world... where I guess a kangaroo is mostly like a deer 

Hmm.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Where does that gender neutral stuff come from?


From a misunderstanding of female hyena behaviour; it's a matriarchal species with very aggressive females who will struggle for power. Hyenas of course considers this very feminine. In some hyena species the female is in possession of a large pseudo-penis (as per Freud; penis==power), which again is the species' way of having _female _genitals. As I might have previously argued, understanding other species from human sexual dimorphism is wrong - any female predator is thus "masculine" because it fights, as it is wrong to understand them via human morals - _eating that baby calf is "evil"_


----------



## Doran Eirok (Jun 24, 2009)

Being a dragon I'll offer my thoughts on my own kind... I feel I come across a lot of stereotypes about what dragons are meant to be like, and while some seem to hold some truth others not so much. It feels like trying to find dragon stereotypes quickly gets one into trouble, as what gets drawn on for ideas are generally from mythology and fiction (because it's a little hard to come by examples in the wild, admittedly). Available stereotypes therefore feel like they end up being heavily derived only from these; even the post starting this thread mentions the Hobbit as an example.

To be fair any species has to deal with that to some extent, even 'real' species existing on our world and known to science probably get a lot of their stereotypes from folklore representations. Dragons in particular feel like a very diverse type of critter to me, that there are a lot of different types out there, which just makes everything even more complicated.

In a heavily observationally biased nutshell however, for my part I'd say some stereotypes for dragons might include: noble, honorable,  and proud but potentially somewhat vain and/or greedy from time to time.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Jun 25, 2009)

How bout this?

Wolf: Doesn't want anyone to know how tough he isn't.


----------



## DerWolf (Jun 25, 2009)

I think that while the "beautiful, independent, loners, loner" description of wolves, while certainly common, isn't really dominant.  Wolves, from my observation (as well as most of the other canids) don't really have single dominant personality types.  

Foxes seem especially diverse (just what I've seen).

I always (just me, personally) found that the Wolf was intelligent, social, and somewhat serious.  That they rode the line between noble and savage, loyal and selfless towards those they like and ruthless towards those that they don't.  Which basically describes me


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jun 27, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> From a misunderstanding of female hyena behaviour; it's a matriarchal species with very aggressive females who will struggle for power. Hyenas of course considers this very feminine. In some hyena species the female is in possession of a large pseudo-penis (as per Freud; penis==power), which again is the species' way of having _female _genitals. As I might have previously argued, understanding other species from human sexual dimorphism is wrong - any female predator is thus "masculine" because it fights, as it is wrong to understand them via human morals - _eating that baby calf is "evil"_



Agreed.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 27, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Well Im not sure if there is a topic on this because i didn't find one, BUT! My question is: Is there a site or discussion on species and their associations as far as personalities. I have been looking around and listening to different podcasts and have found that a general consensus thats Foxes are more sexualy orientated, and cats are the cuddy ones they just don't get much actions. Dragons are crazy. So, is there an actual database for this, or if not, give me you insights or observations about this and I can compile. Thanks, Scarred.
> 
> Species personalities:
> Fox: hyper, very social,clever, smart, and are known for shrewd humor
> ...



I am a wolf so I must be a beautiful, independent, loyal, loner. XD

Is that stereotypical or am I just beautiful, independent, and sometimes loyal?


----------



## Azerane (Jun 28, 2009)

You're talking about species personalities in terms of what furries/people are what species and what the personalities are of these people right? If you're just talking about the actual species itself, then I don't really agree with that list


----------

